# Neighborhood vs my maltese?



## kaylabayla (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay So, I just got Lacee not to long ago and am new here, I've had such kind responses I thought I'd ask you guys about this.
Anytime I take my girl out with me in my lawn I am having issues of kids especially even a couple adults just grabbing my pup (as I'm sitting there) sometimes even when she's in the middle of a piddle or just squatting to go. It's rather fustrating because I go through all these hoops to be sure she's safe, not having contact w/ tons of people and I know they can tell I'm not pleased with them but I don't know what to do. I feel childish because I want to YELL PUT MY DOG DOWN. I mean I never just pick ups someones pet I always ask to pet or whatever... some of the kids have been good but there is a particular one that even without the pet I want to run.lol.. but she's not good with Lacee at all. I told her to nicely put her down but maybe I was too nice b/c she ignored me. I have kids but I am not use to peoples kids that behave in such a way. I am not saying my kids are perfect but they'd never just grab your dog!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink: Kayla When there are adults or kids around my puppies or even a 6 month old puppy I make it known that these are puppies that don't understand GRAVITY yet and "please if you want to hold the pup ask me and I will instruct you as to HOW to hold a puppy." These puppies are like babies. If I want to allow them to hold the pup I say please sit down on floor or ground and let the puppy be on your lap. Puppies are wiggly and in a second's time they can decide to be on the ground with no understanding of gravity. I just had it happen on Monday, where a teenager didn't listen to me close enough and my 6 month show dog jumped out of her arms and hit the floor :w00t:.. She is OK but WOW it reminded me to be FIRM in my "speech" about holding the puppies.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Lawsy, this is really important. You can't let them pick her up, even if you _do_ sound 'mean.' You go ahead and yell, or whatever. You'll be that crazy lady that's nuts about her dog, but at least Lacee will be safe.

I have some students that are rowdy, they come to the shop on Wed. So this was the first Wed I brought Piper, even tho the other kids (other days) have all met her. So this one kid wanted to hold her...long story short he gave her to his brother, who promptly DROPPED her. She is only 3 mo old/2 pounds. I'm going to crate her in the back from now on when they're here.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nobody outside my hubby and my best friend touches either of my dogs without my permission. I let kids know that IN ADVANCE.

A dog I had years ago was severely injured due to mishandling by a stranger. Never again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nobody outside my hubby and my best friend touches either of my dogs without my permission. I let kids know that IN ADVANCE.
> 
> A dog I had years ago was severely injured due to mishandling by a stranger. Never again.


I agree. I have two grandchildren, 5 and 18 months, and they have never been allowed to pick Lady up or hold her.

We just discussed this subject recently.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...r/106585-2-year-old-pulled-my-malts-ears.html


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

This happened me a lot when Milo was a puppy.
I would be out somewhere and he'd be in my arms and people would come up and go"awwwwww" and yank him out of my arms!!

I have learned now to hold him close to me and if someone tries to grab him I just say no - its mean but safer!

I also have to pick him up if he's on the ground and someone comes over because the majority of people have no idea how to greet a small dog!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is tough, you want to be polite and friendly, but people seem to feel the right to grab or do what they want with little dogs.....I don't get it, if you were holding anything else other than a dog they wouldn't dream of touching it.

I would say get between your dog and them as soon as you see them coming. They will see your proactive move and realize you are guarding and have to talk to you about it, and not just lunge. If you are holding Lacee then turn sideways with you still between her and them. I find this works, people look surprised, but get the picture.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is something you definitely need to be a bitch about. First , I would recommend not having your pup in a situation where she is accessible to anybody who wants to pick her up. She should not even be on your front lawn, she is way too young and is not vaccinated against parvo yet and there is no way to know if a dog with parvo has been on your lawn in the last year or so. Parvo is a VERY serious disease and with your pup being sooooooo tiny, she does not need to be put at risk like this. I am sorry if I sound rude here, I am just concerned! I did not know about parvo or keeping off the lawn when I got my first malt and I was just lucky I did not find out the hard way! Second, If you do have her outside, I would have her in your arms or in a carrier or stroller. Your puppy is smaller than most at this age and that requires you to be more careful. 

And one thing I have realized , those people are being rude picking up your pup without permission. Like Jeanne, I have specific rules in. Place and that includes nobody picking up my dogs or puppies that I do not know. Dog friends, yes but anybody else. I do not let ANY kids pick up my dogs, they have to be seated on the floor and have the pups in their laps. I meqn, why risk it? Sorry for the typos, I am typing on my iPad and it is not the easiest.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think u should really say no , pick up ur fluff hold him n say no .. i was in the playground with my two sons and dolce n this little toddler tried to grab dolce i said no , then this stranger lady wanted to hold him n i told her no sorry he doesnt know u n he gets scared ... i let my friends hold him n my kids hold him with supervision but never any strangers .. one day a little toddler daughter of my friend grabbed him hard by the head after that im very wary... thats ur puppy its like if he was a child .. let them think ur over possesive with ur fluff soo what , if it was ur newborn baby u wouldnt allow a random stranger to come pick him up.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This is something you definitely need to be a bitch about. First , I would recommend not having your pup in a situation where she is accessible to anybody who wants to pick her up. She should not even be on your front lawn, she is way too young and is not vaccinated against parvo yet and there is no way to know if a dog with parvo has been on your lawn in the last year or so. Parvo is a VERY serious disease and with your pup being sooooooo tiny, she does not need to be put at risk like this. I am sorry if I sound rude here, I am just concerned! I did not know about parvo or keeping off the lawn when I got my first malt and I was just lucky I did not find out the hard way! Second, If you do have her outside, I would have her in your arms or in a carrier or stroller. Your puppy is smaller than most at this age and that requires you to be more careful.
> 
> And one thing I have realized , those people are being rude picking up your pup without permission. Like Jeanne, I have specific rules in. Place and that includes nobody picking up my dogs or puppies that I do not know. Dog friends, yes but anybody else. I do not let ANY kids pick up my dogs, they have to be seated on the floor and have the pups in their laps. I meqn, why risk it? Sorry for the typos, I am typing on my iPad and it is not the easiest.


 :goodpost:

You need to be strict about this. No handling by strangers. Period.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I peronally don't have a big problem with people asking to hold or petting sugar if we are out for a walk. I have a grandaughter that is 10 and i don't care at all for her to pick up sugar, hey they are great friends. Sugar loves the attention she gets when we go out or she is in the car.

I guess different people are just differnt. Now is she was the type of dog to bite people than that would be different. She is the life of the party and I love it.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I had some problems with adult neighbors when my late Spunky was a tiny pup and we lived in an apartment. One couple thought it was fun to stick a finger in his mouth and make him play-fight. An old man who I'm sure had some form of dementia, maybe Alzheimers, put his face very close to him as I was carrying him, barked at him at the top of his lungs and said the dog "needs to learn who's boss." There were quite a few other incidents. 

When you have a young, tiny puppy, it's important for their health and for their social development to have them around people who know how to handle them and behave around them. Until the pup is out of the tiny puppy stage, I think an owner needs to be especially protective and not be afraid to stop children or adults from mistreating it. And after that tiny puppy stage, maybe you will know which people can be trusted with your dog.

You could always say "his vet won't allow it' or "his trainer won't allow it".


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Excellent advice. I am going to have to re-think the situation at my shop as well. Right now, if I go in to teach a lesson she sits on my lap and falls asleep... only twice has she been wiggly to where I handed her off to my husband. 

But when I am *not* in lessons, she is in her bed or at my feet in the workshop area, so when people come in she runs to greet them. Most just talk to her, but the kids do tend to grab...she's like a tiny teddy bear to them. I wanted her to be very people-friendly (and she is) but don't want her hurt!!!!!!


----------



## bebybeck (Apr 22, 2010)

This makes me so mad. My blood presure is up. I am a bitch about these matters. You don't need to explain yourself to anyone. Set a boundry, and if anyone crosses it (children included) I would get very firm and bitchy if needed. I work with kids all day, (in home child care) for 23 years. When I take my german shepherd to the dog park when kids are present I know I am going to have to set firm boundries about what I will allow. Even if parents are present I am still in charge of how children treat my dogs...kids are kids but they can learn they don't get everthing their way just because they are kids. No kid ever got injured from being told NO.
Still mad. Wow this little rant has stired my pot. lol


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh girl, you GOTTA be firm!! I haven't had this problem, maybe because Vi is fully grown, but I HAVE had children walk up to her when on her leash, but they always look at me with an asking face, and I always tell them it's ok to pet her (and then explain to them that they should never walk up to an unfamiliar dog and never touch it unless the owner says it's ok) It's OK to be rude, it's YOUR dog and it's for HER safty. WHen she gets older, then you can be a little less 'mean' sounding if you prefer, but I agree, you HAVE to be firm.
As you see them walking up (and btw, I would keep her on a leash until she's older, simply for this reason) just say, 'please don't bother her right now, I'm trying to teach her to potty' or whatever you want, tell them leave her alone and give a reason. They will probably just stop and ask questions then


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nobody touches my dog without permission. Period. I don't care how it sounds. On our camping trip my grand kids had fun with Alex in his carriage. I was a 50 yards from them when a couple with a small child walked up to them. The child made a move to pet Alex. I yelled at them "DON'T TOUCH THE DOG". Then looked at the parents and told them "I don't want to take any chances". Told my grand kids, don't let anybody touch Alex. My grand kids are great with animals but they were accustomed to them from birth and told the right way how to handle them.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I do not have anyone pick up my dog.. If i even think someone is getting to close up he goes with me. If it is a kid i tell the parent that he bites see how fast they stop them .


----------



## lovemylittleguy (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad we dont live in a neighborhood. When I take Jasper Lee into town, stores, or on trails and I see a child with that *aww in their eyes* I just tell them that he doesnt like strangers. If that doesnt work I snatch him up and walk away. Ive always taught my children to always ask before touching a dog or baby. Call me old fashion but I think the proper thing for anyone to do is...ASK


----------



## lovemylittleguy (Jul 30, 2010)

"do not have anyone pick up my dog.. If i even think someone is getting to close up he goes with me. If it is a kid i tell the parent that he bites see how fast they stop them ."

That works everytime!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

As a former school bus driver I have NO problems yelling at kids! They could and did think I was a nasty bitch. I darn near killed my grandkid the day he told my Spookie was flying, and then Papa was lucky I let him live. DO NOT MESs with my dog


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nobody outside my hubby and my best friend touches either of my dogs without my permission. I let kids know that IN ADVANCE.
> 
> 
> 
> A dog I had years ago was severely injured due to mishandling by a stranger. Never again.


 Good for you. I had a groomers assistant drop my little one on the concrete floor, knocked her out , I took her to the vet she was ok. I had told the girl to be careful as she jumps when she sees me. Scary. Don't care whose feelings I hurt.:thumbsup: Good luck


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is my never fail line: My dog is in training! Please give it a try when pesky folks come near that you dont want socializining with your precious pooch.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kayla - I unfortunately know where you're coming from. I just had an experience last week when I was in the elevator in my building and a woman I never saw before got in. She was carrying something in one hand and said, "Oh what a cute dog." And the SHE SWOOPED DOWN and picked up Tyler with her one free hand. :w00t::w00t: I have to say I was in shock. I never have had anyone do that to Tyler especially in a setting like that. I yelled at her immediately, "I don't let anyone pick up my dog. He can jump out of your arms!" I then got him from her. She didn't say much...I think she realized she did something stupid. My elevator man was in shock as well. She got out and we both looked at each other and couldn't believe someone would do that...with one hand full no less!! So you never know.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I don't remember a neighbor, or stranger, EVER walking up to even pet one of my dogs, much less pick one up. I'm always asked, from a distance, if it's okay to approach. With the exeption of Winter (LOL) I would say, "Yep, they love a pat on the head, and a kind word, but do not pick them up, as they can get squirmy, fly out of your arms, break their necks, then you'll have to drive me to ER, and pay for it. Do you really want to go there?" Seriously, I'm just kidding. My dogs are on a short lead, my neighbors are VERY polite, so are those I meet outside of the neighborhood.

I cannot imagine anyone, including myself, approaching a dog on a leash, without asking permission. Mine are always on a lead, while out, so there would not be much opportunity for anyone to pick up one of my dogs. Good heavens, they are on a short lead, how could someone pick them up?

On the other hand, I'm well known for chasing strays, with a treat in hand. I will bring them home.

Oh, and my 3-year-old niece, socked my LBB in the face one night. Heck, I'm more worried about family members. I must say, I grabbed that little girl by the arm (not hard, and didn't yell). I said, in a very calm, yet stern voice, "don't you EVER touch him again". Her parents were sitting right there, so was her grandma. The silence was deafening. I asked them to leave.


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> I don't remember a neighbor, or stranger, EVER walking up to even pet one of my dogs, much less pick one up. I'm always asked, from a distance, if it's okay to approach. With the exeption of Winter (LOL) I would say, "Yep, they love a pat on the head, and a kind word, but do not pick them up, as they can get squirmy, fly out of your arms, break their necks, then you'll have to drive me to ER, and pay for it. Do you really want to go there?" Seriously, I'm just kidding. My dogs are on a short lead, my neighbors are VERY polite, so are those I meet outside of the neighborhood.
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone, including myself, approaching a dog on a leash, without asking permission. Mine are always on a lead, while out, so there would not be much opportunity for anyone to pick up one of my dogs. Good heavens, they are on a short lead, how could someone pick them up?
> 
> ...



I admire this. When I was only 11, my dad and I were driving down the highway and saw a little puppy on the side of the road. I begged him to stop, and I picked up the little puppy. It seemed like a rottweiler mix to me. He was so, so tiny and I had no idea on how to care for such a small pup. He ended up passing away and it nearly broke my heart, but I sure did pick up that puppy. My father was so mad at me... :biggrin:


----------

